# Teaching in Malaysia



## dododdle (Nov 8, 2015)

Hello,

My husband and I plan to move to Malaysia for 3 months, then spend a few months in another country in Asia. But we need to work while we are there (both freelancers), my question is is there an interest in Malaysia for french and/or English classes? 
Do people take private classes or are there companies who work with freelancers? Is there interest for foreign languages? 

We are not sure if we can get a visa to stay more or work there so we prefer short/per-project jobs.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## prof.ishack (Jul 4, 2014)

There are a LOT of English teaching companies in Malaysia already, a very competitive market. As for French there might be some need, just haven't seen much. Good luck, but your best bet is to look at some of the English Language Centers and see if they could use someone for short duration. You might find one that normally doesn't offer French willing to offer a class for the time you're here.

As for the visa, if you have a class that lasts more than the initial visa you can always do a couple day visa run to Singapore or Thailand. I did that a couple of times before I got my long term visa (Spouse of a Malaysian Citizen) and work permit.


----------



## dododdle (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi,

Thanks a lot for answering. 

So if your visa expires, you get out of the country for one or two days and renew it at the embassy in Thailand or Singapore? We will come without a visa and we can stay that way for 90 days. It seems quite difficult to get a visa for longer stay if you don't have a work contract or are pursuing studies..

Thanks again.


----------



## prof.ishack (Jul 4, 2014)

If you have a French passport, do you need a visa to come to Malaysia? I know with my American passport I don't need a visa. I just fly to Singapore or Phuket for a couple of days and fly back. Now that I have a long term visa I don't need to bother, but last year that's all I did until we go things settled.


----------

